# Extra support for over range microwave



## wireless (Feb 19, 2008)

What about just getting new screws?! Or retapping the screw holes?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

wireless said:


> What about just getting new screws?! Or retapping the screw holes?


this ^


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Most over-the-range microwaves come with a wall bracket that attaches to the wall behind it. That and bolts that come down from a cabinet/shelf above. They don't usually use screws for the top connection. Are you saying the threads inside the cabinet of the microwave got stripped? That's bad, but they could be re-tapped with somewhat larger threads and new bolts used. Or are you talking about how the bracket was attached to the rear wall?

What specific make/model microwave is this?


----------



## Beccablue (Apr 21, 2013)

I am talking about the bolts coming down from the cabinet. Microwave is an LG lmv2015. Actually, just got them out and it was just the bolts that stripped, not the internal threads (thankfully). We replaced them with bolts from the previous microwave which matched the threading closely enough. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------

